# Can you guess what Nissa got for her 3rd b-day?



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mommy, what's in here?*








*I think I hear something!*








*When do I get to open it?*








SURPRISE! It's a new baby sister! She was born on March 30th to Nissa's mom and another "daddy" (that's what we're telling Nissa because we don't want her to know that her momma sleeps around :HistericalSmiley so she is Nissa's true 1/2 sister. We just got her today and have decided to name her *Nya Felicia*. She is an absolute doll with the sweetest disposition, just like Nissa. And, the best part is that Nissa really likes her birthday present and I hope they grow to be the best of friends/sisters. Now I've got to get sewing on some matching, sister dresses! Oh, the possibilities so tune in! Introducing the newest member to SM!
























This last picture is of Nya with my eldest son when he and my sister picked her up from the breeder for me on Friday (breeder is 5 hours away from me but only 2 hours from my sister and son in the Twin Cities so they met up with her 1/2 way and made the rest of the trip today as we were out of town for a wedding last night). I have the best sister in the world!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

WHAT????!!!!! Oh My Goodness!
Nissa is a a big sister!!!!

I am shocked and thrilled for you both!
What amazing news!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a dollbaby. :wub: Looks like Nissa already loves her new little sister. Congrats on your new edition.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer: Nissa has a little half sister and she's come to live with you.:chili: What a birthday present.:aktion033: Love the "Nya in a Box" shots. It doesn't get much better than that. Nya is adorable.:wub::wub: How wonderful Kim and what a great son and sister you have. Be careful you don't wear out your sewing machine!! So happy for you and Nissa. Keep posting photos.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh wow! what a great birthday present! Nya Felicia is adorable :wub: happy birthday to Nissa!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh how wonderful!
She is beautiful, and how neat that they are true sisters!

What a handsome son you have too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats!!! Sooo happy for you!!

Any plans to move to Fresno yet? Hope so!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Nya is finally home. Yea! :chili: Kim she is even prettier than the photos that the breeder shared. I know Nissa is the luckiest girl in the world. That is absolutely the best birthday present in the whole world. I know you and Bill will spoil her just like Nissa. Now you need to come visit again so we can meet her. :wub: I bet Lisa was in heaven having that little girl for 2 days. Your sister is the best. Life is good! 

*Lyman is so handsome with his newest little sister. :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, Nissa will have lots of fun sharing the fashions now. Very cute pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*KIM, OH MY GOSH CONGRATS. YOUR PICTURES ARE PRECIOUS:wub: MADE ME TEAR UP. NISSA WILL BE THE BEST BIG SISTER:wub: LITTLE NYA IS ADORABLE:wub:*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo! arty: Nissa got the best birthday present ever! Felicia is sooo cute! :wub: You have two of the cutest girls ever!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SURPRISE! It's a new baby sister! She was born on March 30th to Nissa's mom and another "daddy" (that's what we're telling Nissa because we don't want her to know that her momma sleeps around :HistericalSmiley 
That is too funny!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, Congratulations!! That is some birthday present. Nissa has a real cute little sis.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a little beauty! Well, actually 2 little beauties! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
Kim, I'm telling you that little girl is truly a mini me for Nissa. You need to post her picture with the baby picture of Nissa. Its amazing how much they look alike. I'm glad the torture is over and she's home. I can only imagine how happy you are and I'm so glad Nissa already likes her little sister. You know we need lots more pictures!! :wub:
Can't wait to see your Kim's Creations for Nya. 
Please give Nissa and Nya a hug for us. I like the ring that has :thumbsup: Nissa and Nya


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:Wow what a surprise, congratulations


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Kim, I'm telling you that little girl is truly a mini me for Nissa. You need to post her picture with the baby picture of Nissa. Its amazing how much they look alike. I'm glad the torture is over and she's home. I can only imagine how happy you are and I'm so glad Nissa already likes her little sister. You know we need lots more pictures!! :wub:
> Can't wait to see your Kim's Creations for Nya.
> Please give Nissa and Nya a hug for us. I like the ring that has :thumbsup: Nissa and Nya



Well it's about time you got that precious baby in your arms! I was dying waiting for you.

Oh I agree! Nissa and Nya sound beautiful together. And they look beautiful together! Love your reveal. Holy mackerel was that ever cute! And I'm thrilled at how Nissa is already lovin' on her new little sister. They are darling together. You really do have to show the pics of Nissa at Nya's age. Nya really is a mini me for Nissa!

Kim...your girls are GORGEOUS!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations ! That fifth picture is sooo cute...It's like Nissa is whispering a secret to Nya..."Youse soooo wucky cuz youse gonna be spoied jus wike me!"

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Kim.......What a little beauty!!! The pics of Nissa with her are adorable...........and I had a little hand in it too. Isn't that my red box I sent Nissa's present in to her???? Makes me proud!!!! She is just gorgeous and Nissa has a little sister to play with........I'm lovin' it!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Kim I know you are ecstatic at getting a sister for Nissa and how perfect that she is actually from the same dam/sire . . .I know that Nya will have a great time getting to know her big sister . . .and I have no doubt Nissa will be showing Nya the ropes of being a fashionista . . .

Congratulations Kim . .am so very happy for you and your family. I absolutely love the name you picked for her :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

WOAHH! CONGRATULATIONS!! I was so surprised when that little cutie popped out from the box!! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim I just had to go back and look at the pictures again, soooo precious:wub: I think Nissa and Nya look alike


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! What a birthday present. Congratulations. I hope she'll be a wonderful addition to your family!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!! Big congrats to the entire family!! What a cute puppy!! I hope Nissa and Nya get along very well! I also love the reveal!!!! It was so exciting!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow -- what a wonderful Birthday Present. Happy 3rd B-Day Nissa and welcome to Nya.

I can't wait to see her grow up on SM. She's sooooooooooooo cute. And I'm so happy that Nissa seems pleased with her present.

Congratulations to you Nissa, Kim and the rest of the family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! I knew I sensed a puppy in your future!!! She is ahhhdorable!! Congrats and can't wait to see the sister creations that are to come!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!! This is so exciting!!!!!

I can't believe I've looked at this thread a few times to look at those pretty girls and each time forgot to post!!! Duh!!!

So, once again, Congratulations!!!!!!!

Love the pics - Miss Nissa looks smitten with her sister!!!!

Double the girls, double the fun and for us DOUBLE THE PICTURES!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!! Do you have any new pics yet!!!! 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your little Nya is sooooooooooo cute!! :wub: and the photos with nissa are simply adorable!! Congratulations !!! :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


So happy for you !!!

Nya Felicia is as gorgeous as Nissa Fiona!!! Love them!!!

Love the pictures!!!

Looking forward to all the matching outfits and just the great stories we will be hearing from you !!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG! What little cutie pie! What a great birthday Nissa had! I didn't know you were even in the market for another pup!

Congrats to you all!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You sneaky sneaky sneak!?!?!? How did you keep this such a suprise!?!?!?

She's adorable! I cannot wait to see more pics and hear more about Nissa and her baby sister Nya. OMG 

PUPPY ENVY!!!!

Happy Birthday Nissa!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh isn't that wonderful Kim. Nya Felicia is beautiful. Nissa looks like Nya has been there all along. How great she likes her already. What a great birthday present for her. I'm so happy for you. What fun making outfits for two you will have.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! She is adorable!! I love her name too.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw what a surprise! congrats!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Too cute! What a lucky pup to be in ur fam...and lucky to Nissan for getting such a cute sis


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations Kim! I am so glad the cat is out of the bag! Oh, wait, maybe I should have said I am so glad the puppy is out of the box! LOL

What a wonderful birthday present for Nissa! I hope Nissa and Nya have many years of tussling together! She is just adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great presentation!!!!!! Lol, you did surprise me. I was thinking, toys, bed, treats, etc etc. Hey I want one of those gifts. :wub: :wub: Lola says she does too.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

what a brill birthday prezzie for princess Nissa!! how cute


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your new family member, Kim!

What a sweet B-Day-Surprise for lovely Nissa! The photo's are gorgeous and I'm so happy for you and your family! How exciting to have a puppy in your house again!

Nissa and Nya, really special names for special girls!!! :happy:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW Congratulations on your new addition!!!! Can't wait for pictures of Nissa and Nya in matching outfits


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kim, 
Your birthday surprise for Nissa is just the best!! Nya is so adorable and the pics of the 2 of them are priceless. Welcome to the multi puppy family!!! Let the fun begin :aktion033::thumbsup::thumbsup::wub::wub:.
I had a sneaking suspicion from a few of your last posts that something might be in the air:chili:.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful! that is the greates bday present , im jealous i want a sister for dolce!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! I love how you set this up. What a great surprise! You can tell that Nissa really loves her new baby sister with a fabuous name. Congratulations and can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: What a wonderful surprise!!!!! :aktion033: I'm so glad Nissa likes her already!!! :chili: 


Now I'm waiting for the fashion shows.....do you have enough room for another closet as large as Nissa's?????? :w00t:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is the BEST pressie! Wow and I love your photography! Congrats! I can't wait to hear more of the adventures of big sis and little sis and their ever expanding wardrobe.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Uh, Oh. Kim, do you have enough closet space?!!!!!

Beautiful baby girl Nya. How thrilling for all of you. Congratulations!!!
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! What a great birthday present. Nya is adorable.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Kim, I am THRILLED for you!!! :chili::chili: Congratulations! Nya is adorable!!! :tender: Just think of all the matching outfits she and Nissa can have now!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer: Nissa has a little half sister and she's come to live with you.:chili: What a birthday present.:aktion033: Love the "Nya in a Box" shots. It doesn't get much better than that. Nya is adorable.:wub::wub: How wonderful Kim and what a great son and sister you have. Be careful you don't wear out your sewing machine!! So happy for you and Nissa. Keep posting photos.


Thank you so much, I just had to tie it in with Nissa's b-day as it was perfect timing. And yes, my sewing machine will be going crazy! My son and sister are the greatest.



bonsmom said:


> Oh how wonderful!
> She is beautiful, and how neat that they are true sisters!
> 
> What a handsome son you have too.


Thank you! He's one of the apples of my eyes. :wub:


bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh congrats!!! Sooo happy for you!!
> 
> Any plans to move to Fresno yet? Hope so!


Probably next year Stacey. My brother-in-law and sister closed on their house in Clovis last week and the moving company moves all their stuff from Minnesota to CA next week. My brother-in-law already started his position at Childrens hospital 2 weeks ago.



sassy's mommy said:


> WOW! Nya is finally home. Yea! :chili: Kim she is even prettier than the photos that the breeder shared. I know Nissa is the luckiest girl in the world. That is absolutely the best birthday present in the whole world. I know you and Bill will spoil her just like Nissa. Now you need to come visit again so we can meet her. :wub: I bet Lisa was in heaven having that little girl for 2 days. Your sister is the best. Life is good!
> 
> *Lyman is so handsome with his newest little sister. :biggrin:


Thanks for keeping our secret Pat! Yes, my sister is the best!



Cosy said:


> Aww, Nissa will have lots of fun sharing the fashions now. Very cute pics!


oh the ideas I've got swimming in my head! lol


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *KIM, OH MY GOSH CONGRATS. YOUR PICTURES ARE PRECIOUS:wub: MADE ME TEAR UP. NISSA WILL BE THE BEST BIG SISTER:wub: LITTLE NYA IS ADORABLE:wub:*


Thank you Paula! She really is being such a great big sister to Nya



njdrake said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Kim, I'm telling you that little girl is truly a mini me for Nissa. You need to post her picture with the baby picture of Nissa. Its amazing how much they look alike. I'm glad the torture is over and she's home. I can only imagine how happy you are and I'm so glad Nissa already likes her little sister. You know we need lots more pictures!! :wub:
> Can't wait to see your Kim's Creations for Nya.
> Please give Nissa and Nya a hug for us. I like the ring that has :thumbsup: Nissa and Nya


Thank you Jane, I posted the comparison pictures in another thread tonight.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well it's about time you got that precious baby in your arms! I was dying waiting for you.
> 
> Oh I agree! Nissa and Nya sound beautiful together. And they look beautiful together! Love your reveal. Holy mackerel was that ever cute! And I'm thrilled at how Nissa is already lovin' on her new little sister. They are darling together. You really do have to show the pics of Nissa at Nya's age. Nya really is a mini me for Nissa!
> 
> Kim...your girls are GORGEOUS!!!:chili::chili::chili:


It was shear torture waiting from Friday when Lisa and Lyman picked her up until they brought her Sunday. I ran out and met them in the driveway before the car even stopped to get my hands on her.




poptart said:


> Congratulations ! That fifth picture is sooo cute...It's like Nissa is whispering a secret to Nya..."Youse soooo wucky cuz youse gonna be spoied jus wike me!"
> 
> Hugs, Blanche


That is exactly it! I love that!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

joyomom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Lots of sewing in my future!



LJSquishy said:


> OMG! What little cutie pie! What a great birthday Nissa had! I didn't know you were even in the market for another pup!
> 
> Congrats to you all!


I really wasn't until Nissa's breeder called me to tell me Nissa's mom had 3 girls and one of them looked just like Nissa so I asked for her picture and there was no turning back.



wooflife said:


> You sneaky sneaky sneak!?!?!? How did you keep this such a suprise!?!?!?
> 
> She's adorable! I cannot wait to see more pics and hear more about Nissa and her baby sister Nya. OMG
> 
> ...


It's been so much fun surprising everyone! Thank you so much!



Dixie's Mama said:


> Oh isn't that wonderful Kim. Nya Felicia is beautiful. Nissa looks like Nya has been there all along. How great she likes her already. What a great birthday present for her. I'm so happy for you. What fun making outfits for two you will have.


They are already playing so cute together.



iheartbisou said:


> Congratulations!! She is adorable!! I love her name too.


Thank you. Nissa's middle name is Fiona after Princess Fiona in Shrek and Nya's middle name is Felicia after Shrek and Fiona's daughter. My DH and I love the Shrek movies. :HistericalSmiley:



dr.jaimie said:


> Too cute! What a lucky pup to be in ur fam...and lucky to Nissa for getting such a cute sis


Thank you Jaimie. If I keep this up I'll be like you. I am so weak!



Toby's Mom said:


> Congratulations Kim! I am so glad the cat is out of the bag! Oh, wait, maybe I should have said I am so glad the puppy is out of the box! LOL
> 
> What a wonderful birthday present for Nissa! I hope Nissa and Nya have many years of tussling together! She is just adorable!


Me too Nicole. We just love her to pieces already!



silverhaven said:


> What a great presentation!!!!!! Lol, you did surprise me. I was thinking, toys, bed, treats, etc etc. Hey I want one of those gifts. :wub: :wub: Lola says she does too.


It worked out perfectly!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

susie and sadie said:


> Oh Kim, I am THRILLED for you!!! :chili::chili: Congratulations! Nya is adorable!!! :tender: Just think of all the matching outfits she and Nissa can have now!


Thank you so much Alison! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Johita said:


> OMG!! I love how you set this up. What a great surprise! You can tell that Nissa really loves her new baby sister with a fabuous name. Congratulations and can't wait to see more of her!


Thank you. You should have seen the list of names I had before we decided on Nya! lol I also liked the name Chesney but DH didn't. :HistericalSmiley:



The A Team said:


> :aktion033: What a wonderful surprise!!!!! :aktion033: I'm so glad Nissa likes her already!!! :chili:
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the fashion shows.....do you have enough room for another closet as large as Nissa's?????? :w00t:


We're already talking house expansion Pat! :HistericalSmiley:



missiek said:


> That is the BEST pressie! Wow and I love your photography! Congrats! I can't wait to hear more of the adventures of big sis and little sis and their ever expanding wardrobe.


Thank you, I just hope Nya turns out to be as good a poser as Nissa.



KAG said:


> Uh, Oh. Kim, do you have enough closet space?!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful baby girl Nya. How thrilling for all of you. Congratulations!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoox


Thank you Kerry! We are thrilled!


Tanner's Mom said:


> Wow! What a great birthday present. Nya is adorable.


Oh Marti, you should see her. Little Frankie would love her! :wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is tooooooo freaking adorable!!!! I love the pictures, especially the one with Nissa kissing her neck, and Nya looking at the camera loving it up! :wub:
Such a good big sister already! Best of luck with the 2 of them!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my, what an amazing birthday present to Nissa!!:chili:
congrats on your new baby, Nya is so pretty!!:wub:

love your new siggy!!:heart::heart:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome! She's so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Needless to say, Nya is adorable ... just like her sister Nissa. I love Nya's name, too!! And, I think the photos are priceless. Nissa looks so adorable cuddling up to her new sister. :wub::wub:

Kim, I love the picture of your son with Nya, too. Very sweet!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TOTALLY love Nissa's birthday present :wub::wub: best birthday present for a fluff, especially when they bond together the first they meet :wub:

Congrats once again

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOAH!!!! I almost overlooked this thread!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOODNESS KIM!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nya is a doll. I love all these related babies on SM. Jennifer (Casa Verde) and her crew, Suzan w/Nikki and Keiko and now Nissa and Nya! I love that she popped out of the box. How sweet are those pics! 

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!

PS.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL NISSA GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is adorable!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought you were going to say a new wardrobe!!! 

Wow congratulations!!!


Welcome little one.


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! I missed this thread!

Congrats on your new addition! she is adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oooops double post


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey congratulations and welcome to the new little sister. How sweet! And a belated Happy Birthday to Nissa too!!! I thought I saw a thread about Nissa the other day but didn't get back to find it until now, I almost missed the big event.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl....how exciting! :chili: She couldn't be any prettier and what a great sister and son to do that for you. I bet you hated having to go to work. She's just adorable...and those pictures....ay ya ya, can you get any cuter?:wub2:


----------

